# Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit,
ein anderer Thread und ein Testfischen mit der Skeletor Spin 2.10m haben mich dazu inspiriert, mal nach der Rute zu schauen. Unser Gerlinger-Fetischist hier im Board hat dann auch noch einen sehr guten Link gesponsort, wo ich auf die beiden Rutenmodelle Skeletor Spin und Cast gestossen bin.

Die Spin hat mir aufgrund ihrer Aktion und des sehr schönen Blanks gefallen, jedoch nicht preislich überzeugt.

Und jetzt lese ich unter o.g. Link von der Berkley Skeletor Cast mit Triggergriff, anderer Beringung und geringem Wurfgewicht zu einem wesentlich besseren Preis (35€). Schaut doch ideal zum wobbeln auf Barsche und Zander aus, oder?

Kann mir jemand diesen Preisunterschied verraten?
Schlägt sich der Preisunterschied von immerhin mehr als 50€ auch auf die Qualität nieder? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute?

Kann jemand eine Multi empfehlen, mit der sich 
Köder in diesem niedrigen Wurfgewichtssegment gut werfen lassen? Also vorwiegend kleine und mittlere Wobbler und Barschspinner.

Oh nein #q ich hab doch meiner Freundin versprochen nichts mehr zu kaufen|kopfkrat Und wenn ich schon am überlegen bin weiss ich doch was ich am Ende in den Händen halte #q

Also entweder ihr redet es mir mit trifftigen Gründen aus, oder ihr redet es mir schön und nennt mir Begründungen, die auch meine besere Hälfte überzeugen


----------



## Seebaer (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Wenn Raabiat wohl mit Gerlinger - Fetischist meint |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Warte nur - komm Du mir mal nach Würzburg |gr: 
Dann fahr ich persönlich mit Dir mal zum Onkel Gerlinger - mal gespannt was danach sagst |rolleyes :m |supergri


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Raabiat wohl mit Gerlinger - Fetischist meint



Ja, wen meint der Gute Markus nur|kopfkrat



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Warte nur - komm Du mir mal nach Würzburg |gr:
> Dann fahr ich persönlich mit Dir mal zum Onkel Gerlinger - mal gespannt was danach sagst |rolleyes :m |supergri



Ich find das Gerlinger-Angebot schon seit ner Weile sehr interessant. Einige Sachen hat der wirklich sehr, sehr günstig#6
Und wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen kannst, warum die Skeletor Cast im Vergleich zur Spin so günstig ist dann


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Hab ich mich doch tatsächlich aufgrund der Unübersichtlichkeit der o.a. Katalogseite verlesen|uhoh:#d

Die Skeletor Cast ist ja sogar noch etwas teurer als die Spin|gr:
Ich hab die ganze Zeit die Preise der Lightning Spin begutachtet. So ein Mist auch#q#q

Aber trotzdem bleibt die Frage. Welche Multi würde zu solch einer Rute passen?


----------



## Pilkman (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Hi,

schade, dass die 2,45er Berkley Skeletor Cast nur ein WG von 4-20 Gramm hat... #c ... ein ähnlich kurzer, aber vielleicht etwas strafferer Blank und ich könnte auch schwach werden...  :m 

@ Markus

Kleine und mittlere Wobbler, Barschspinner und Co. ... puuh, das sind ja so die Geschichten zwischen 5 und 10 Gramm... |kopfkrat 

... ich bin zwar auch multiinfiziert und werde nach und nach soweit das zum Einsatzgebiet paßt auf Multirolle umsteigen, aber für die Geschichten unter 10-15 Gramm werde ich vermutlich bei der Stationärrolle bleiben.


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> schade, dass die 2,45er Berkley Skeletor Cast nur ein WG von 4-20 Gramm hat... #c ... ein ähnlich kurzer, aber vielleicht etwas strafferer Blank und ich könnte auch schwach werden...  :m



Bei dem Preis kann ich definitiv nicht vor Mitte Oktober schwach werden|supergri 2.45m bei 4-20gr find ich saugeil. Hatte die ehre, die Spin als 2.10er bis 12gr zu fischen und war echt begeistert. Aber die Preise|kopfkrat#d




			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Markus
> 
> Kleine und mittlere Wobbler, Barschspinner und Co. ... puuh, das sind ja so die Geschichten zwischen 5 und 10 Gramm... |kopfkrat


ja, genau das sind meine Bedenken#t



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin zwar auch multiinfiziert und werde nach und nach soweit das zum Einsatzgebiet paßt auf Multirolle umsteigen, aber für die Geschichten unter 10-15 Gramm werde ich vermutlich bei der Stationärrolle bleiben.


es muss doch eine Multi speziell für dieses Einsatzgebiet geben|kopfkrat Stationär will ich nich|supergri
oder vielleicht ne edle Kapselrolle? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, werden die auch an Triggerruten gefischt. Ich will was, was Spass macht. Speziell auf Barsch und Zander. Das wär doch was:l


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Guten Morgen ! 

OK, zur Rutenwahlfrage ... braucht es nicht allzuviel .. die hast oder wirst Du Dir alleine finden.
Vom Preis her, möchtest Du ja nicht allzuviel ausgeben .. ansonsten wäre meine Meinung ganz klar zu etwas hochwertigerem gegangen 
Zum Beispiel einer Illex Ashura B-183 Hard Bait Versatile. WG 7-25 gr. Preis um die 200 €. Jedoch denke ich auch, dass Du da was andres nehmen wirst ^^

Viel wichtiger in diesem Zusammenhang scheint die Rollenfrage zu sein ... gerade bei anzunehmenden leichten kleinen Ködern & der Wahl einer Multi, kommt man eigentlich etwas in Bedrängnis. Mittlere & große Multis für jedwede andere Art des Fischens, gibt es zu Hauf .. aber kleine sensiblere Rollen eher weniger.

Was gedenkst Du denn ausgeben zu wollen ???






basti


----------



## Pilkman (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

@ Basti

Schnieke Kombi, ist das eine Megabass-Rute auf Deinem Bild? #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Jap, jene Kombi eines Freundes


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Hallo Basti, wie bist du denn auf den Thread hier gestossen?|kopfkrat 



> Was gedenkst Du denn ausgeben zu wollen ???


Also sagen wir mal so: wenn ich im Urlaub nicht zu verschwenderisch lebe und mein geplantes Budget nicht ausschöpfe, dann wär im Portemonnaie genüüüügend Platz für was schönes  

Und wenn sich andere 'ne VHF von Mad gönnen, wieso soll ich mir dann keine feine Ashura mit 'ner passenden Multi gönnen.|supergri

Gibts für die Ashura alternative Anwendungsgebiete? Ich denke da so an Dropshot oder Vertikal|kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, jene Kombi eines Freundes



Sei doch nicht so kurz angebunden, erzähl mal etwas mehr... :q :q :q

Obwohl, wenn ich die Megabass-Preise noch so im Kopf habe, sind die Illex Black&Blue dagegen direkt Low Budget...  |rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Diese Ashura eignet sich für jede Art des feinen Fischens auf Barsch & andere mittelgroße Räuber.
Eben besonders gut lässt sie sich für das Fischen mit kleinen Hardbaits, oder aber eben vertikal vom Boot verwenden.
Willst Du noch feiner fischen, dass heisst Drop Shotten oder allerkleinste Gummis anbieten, dann schaue Dir die Ashura Finesse S-195 ML Power (WG 3,5-12 gr) oder aber noch feiner, die Ashura S-183 L Light Rig Versatile (WG 1,8-7 gr) an.

Dazu muss es natürlich eine passende Rolle geben ... eben abgebildete stellt die Daiwa Presso dar. Mein Freund fischt diese Kombi auf Barsch mit allerkleinsten Gummis & Hardbaits .. bis zu einer Gewichtsklasse von 6-7 gr, lassen sich die Köder absolut problemlos & exakt werfen.
Vermutlich läuft das auch noch bei 4-5 gr ohne Mankos.
Die Presso wird als ULTRA FINESSE bezeichnet, was auch ihren Haupteinsatzbereich kennzeichnet. Fassung 100 yds / 0.165mm - 8+1 Kugellager - Preis knappe 200 €.
Die nächst höhere Klasse wird durch die Liberto Pixy gekennzeichnet ... SUPER FINESSE ist ihre Klasseneinstufung ... Fassung 80 yds / 0.27er - 8+1 Kugellager - Preis um die 240 €.
Dann kommen wir schon aus diesen Ultra-Fein Klassen raus .. die nächste Stufe wäre die Alphas ... brauchen wir nicht drauf eingehen ... ist dafür schon fast zu unausgewogen.

Ich würde Dir zur Presso raten ... ist auch jene oben abgebildete Rolle .. 
für Deine Absichten, die absolut korrekte Rolle & zu dem noch ein Schmuckstück ..










			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sei doch nicht so kurz angebunden, erzähl mal etwas mehr... :q :q :q


Bin auf Arbeit  ... deshalb bissl kurz

basti


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Okay, an dieser Stelle schonmal danke für die gute Beratung. Ich will natürlich keine Combo die alles kann. Ich hoffe mal, dass Frank's Angebot noch gilt, mich mal zum Vertikalfischen mitzuführen, dann wäre es doch was feines eigenes Gerät zu haben. Wäre eine Kombination möglich mit der man Spass beim Vertikalangeln hat (dann könnte ich daheim auch mal diverse Seen besuchen) und zugleich auch mal ein paar kleine bis mittlere Wobbler, Spinner und Gummi's werfen kann?

Damit wären meine anglerischen Anliegen bestens abgedeckt, die Kaufsucht vorerst gestillt und ich hätte ein Sahnestück welches ich in Watte einpacken kann. Wär ich schon scharf drauf.:l Vielleicht hab ich ja im Urlaub ne Chance, günstig an so eine Daiwa zu kommen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hab ich ja im Urlaub ne Chance, günstig an so eine Daiwa zu kommen.


Die bekommen wir schon irgendwo her 

Gönn Dir mal was & viel Spass im Urlaub ... ich muss noch 1 Monat warten ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## bazawe (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*

Habe am Samstag einen Kollegen am Wasser getroffen der zum Wobbeln mit mittleren Wobblern eine schöne Kombi hatte. Er fischte die Illex Jig & Worm mit einer ABU-Record. Ich durfte das ganze mal begrapschen, war anschließend schwer begeistert und bin nun schwer am überlegen.


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Die bekommen wir schon irgendwo her


Okay da werd ich mal per PN drauf zurück kommen#6



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Gönn Dir mal was


Das mach ich schon andauernd. Meine mir nahestehenden sind nur noch am Kopfschütteln|supergri Aber solange mir die Begründungen nicht ausgehen ist es vertretbar.|supergri



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> & viel Spass im Urlaub ... ich muss noch 1 Monat warten ^^


Ich muss auch noch warten...und zwar bis 11. September|uhoh:
Dann komm ich am 12. Oktober zurück und dann haste wahrscheinlich 'ne PN im Eingang und wir unterhalten uns nochmal näher zu dem hier besprochenen|supergri

Eine abschließende Frage noch. Habe mich gerade ein wenig im englischsprachigen, japanischen www zur Presso belesen. Die ist ja wirklich Ultra fein. Schnurkapazität etc. sind alles vollkommen ausreichend für meine Ansprüche. Und jetzt kommt das große *ABER:* (|supergri) sind in Verbindung mit einer vernünftigen und passenden Rute auch gute Zander mit dieser Combo zu bändigen und eignet sich dieses feine Geschirr zum Vertikalangeln?

Mal wieder vielen Dank#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Eine abschließende Frage noch. Habe mich gerade ein wenig im englischsprachigen, japanischen www zur Presso belesen. Die ist ja wirklich Ultra fein. Schnurkapazität etc. sind alles vollkommen ausreichend für meine Ansprüche. Und jetzt kommt das große *ABER:* (|supergri) sind in Verbindung mit einer vernünftigen und passenden Rute auch gute Zander mit dieser Combo zu bändigen und eignet sich dieses feine Geschirr zum Vertikalangeln?
> 
> Mal wieder vielen Dank#h


Darüber machst Du Dir nach der erfolgreichen Woche mit Frank noch Gedanken ¿?¿  |supergri  

Klaro eignet sich diese Zusammenstellung sowohl fürs Vertiaklfischen, wie auch für gute Zander am anderen Ende 

LG
basti

p.s.: Wo gehts denn überhaupt hin ? Und dazu npch fast nen ganzen Monat .... ;+


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber machst Du Dir nach der erfolgreichen Woche mit Frank noch Gedanken ¿?¿  |supergri


Ich wusste vorher nichts von der Scheuchwirkung die von Frank ausgeht|supergri|supergri



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro eignet sich diese Zusammenstellung sowohl fürs Vertiaklfischen, wie auch für gute Zander am anderen Ende


Dann werd ich deine Hilfe und deinen Rat gern im Oktober nochmal in Anspruch nehmen. Die Entscheidung zwischen Liberto Pixy und Presso nur aufgrund des Designs treffen, will ich nicht Vielleicht gibts ja auch Alternativen. Die Frage wärm ich dann aber in ca. 11 Wochen nochmal auf.



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Wo gehts denn überhaupt hin ? Und dazu npch fast nen ganzen Monat .... ;+


Es geht nach Hawaii. Selbstverständlich hab ich mich auch schon zum BigGame angemeldet. Wenn ich nur nen halben Tag mach, dann stimmt auch die Kasse für ein Sahnestück im Oktober (hoffe ich)


----------



## don_king (1. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



> Die bekommen wir schon irgendwo her


Hätte auch grosses Interesse!


----------



## Bernhard* (1. August 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				bazawe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am Samstag einen Kollegen am Wasser getroffen der zum Wobbeln mit mittleren Wobblern eine schöne Kombi hatte. Er fischte die Illex Jig & Worm mit einer ABU-Record. Ich durfte das ganze mal begrapschen, war anschließend schwer begeistert und bin nun schwer am überlegen.



Meines Erachtens ist die #6"Jig & Worm"#6 eh ein "Alleskönner".

Habe sie mir eigentlich zum Jerken geholt - das Köderspektrum erstreckt sich aber von mittleren Wobblern (je nach Gewicht und auch nur bei einer guten Multi) bis zu beachtlichen Jerks.

Kenne jemand, der nimmt sie auch zum vertikal Fischen und wiederum jemand anderen der wirfst damit sogar die gaaaanz grossen Castaic Schlappen!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Also das feine Spinnfischen mit der Multi würd mich ja auch interessieren , vermutlich kann ichs mir nur leider die nächste zeit noch nicht leisten  

Die Daiwa Presso find ich aber trotzdem recht interessant ...
Gibts die auch in deutschen shops zu kaufen und vor allem in welcher Preisklasse liegt die ?


----------



## Florelli (1. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Hallo,

ohne hier jetzt groß rumstänkern zu wollen, aber die Presso ist für die gefragten Anforderung doch schon wieder ZU leicht. Meine Empfehlung wäre eher einer Pixy, welche laut tackletour.com die gleichen Wurfeigenschaften hat jedoch einen tick kräftiger ist.
Wenn du genug Kohle hast solltest du dir auch mal die Steez anschauen^^ lecker, lecker....

gruss 
Florian


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Hy Flo .. ohne Deine Worte in Frage zu stellen ... ich besitze die Presso & sie ist für die gewünschten Anforderungen von Raabiat geeignet ! 
Das Gerät muss nunmal auch zueinander passen & wenn er eine stärke Rute wählt, wurde ihm die Pixy empfohlen ... auch die Alphas ITO, Zillion oder Steez käme in der nächsten Klasse in Frage ! Allerdings ging ich davon aus, dass Markus keine 3xx,-€ für eine Rolle ausgeben möchte. (siehe Steez)
Darf ich Dich fragen, welche der Rollen Du fischst ? Bzw. in Verbindung mit welchen Ruten ?

meridian


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Ups habs mir 2 mal durchgelesen , aber die preise glatt überflogen|peinlich


----------



## vertikal (1. August 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, dass Frank's Angebot noch gilt, mich mal zum Vertikalfischen mitzuführen, dann wäre es doch was feines eigenes Gerät zu haben.



Hömma: Wenn ich sage, du kommst mit nach Holland, dann kommste mit nach Holland; was sind denn das für Zweifel?:r

Würde dir allerdings empfehlen, erstmal mit unserem Equipment vertikal zu fischen, bevor du dich für eine Kombo entscheidest. Dann probierste erstmal aus, ob dir 'ne Stationärrolle oder 'ne Baicaster besser liegt. (Ist genug Testgerät vorhanden!) 

Sind nämlich ganz ordentliche Unterschiede und beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## tom66 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entscheidung zwischen Liberto Pixy und Presso nur aufgrund des Designs treffen, will ich nicht Vielleicht gibts ja auch Alternativen. Die Frage wärm ich dann aber in ca. 11 Wochen nochmal auf.




Eine günstige Alternative zu den beiden genannten Rollen wäre die Shimano Scorpion 1001. Die ist von der Wurfperformance auch nicht schlecht. Im Gegensatz zu den Daiwas (Magnetbremse) verwendet Shimano ein Zentrifugalbremssystem. Womit man besser zurecht kommt sollte man selbst herausfinden. Die Magnetbremsen haben jedoch in bestimmten Situationen z.B. Gegenwind klare Vorteile.

Falls du sonst keine Möglichkeit hast eine der Rollen mal im Vorfeld zu testen, kannst du gern meine mal in die Hand nehmen. Ich fische sowohl die Scorpion, als auch die Liberto Pixy. Die Presso habe ich leider auch noch nie in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor Spin*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hömma: Wenn ich sage, du kommst mit nach Holland, dann kommste mit nach Holland; was sind denn das für Zweifel?:r


Hey, ich hatte nicht die geringsten Zweifel! Aber kann ja auch ma was dazwischen kommen....Boot voll....Boot leckt....Auto in Werkstatt....Markus keine Zeit....Frank keine Lust.....Winter zu kalt.....usw. usf. ....halt nee...Frank keine Lust können wir streichen...das gibts glaub ich nur im Sommer bei >40°C :q



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Würde dir allerdings empfehlen, erstmal mit unserem Equipment vertikal zu fischen, bevor du dich für eine Kombo entscheidest.


Das Angebot nehm ich natürlich auch gern an, aber mein Hauptgrund ist ja nicht das Vertikalfischen von dem du mir erzählt hast. Ich bin megascharf auf feines Fischen mit ner Multi. Und auf feines Fischen mit ner feinen Multi bin ich noch viel schärfer :l



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Dann probierste erstmal aus, ob dir 'ne Stationärrolle oder 'ne Baicaster besser liegt. (Ist genug Testgerät vorhanden!)


Ich will aber ne schöne, feine Multi....ich will, ich will, ich will....ausserdem kennst du das Kopfgefühl noch viel, viel besser als ich....wenn man sich einmal was in den Kopf gesetzt hat....dann zieht man das auch durch....ausserdem kommt die ein oder andere Stationäre garantiert im Laufe der Zeit noch dazu :q:q:q Ich kenn uns doch|uhoh::q



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Sind nämlich ganz ordentliche Unterschiede und beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


Glaub ich gern....werd ich auch mal austesten die ganzen Vor- und Nachteile....und dann entscheide ich mich, einfach beide zu kaufen:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Ey Raabi .. ich melde mich morgen ... schaffs heut nicht mehr ... geh dann bald ins Bett & muss noch bissl was lernen .. hab morgen früh nen Bewerbungsgespräch  (ne nich beim Blinker oder bei der F&F, die wollten mich grade nich  )

mfg
basti


----------



## Seebaer (1. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

@Raabiat

ich schaue mir nun schon zum zweitenmal Dein Profil an |kopfkrat 
irgendwie scheint es verändert  :m :q 

Glückwunsch - steht Dir gut |supergri #6 |supergri


----------



## don_king (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Servus,

habe gestern diese Rute bestellt: http://www.peche-direct.com/article-fiche.php?idtechnique=37&technique=Black%20bass&idproduit=1&produit=Cannes&idarticle=5703

dazu noch die Daiwa Presso und ich bin :l


----------



## Raabiat (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

@Seebaer
Wem die Zitate gelten kannst du dir ja bestimmt denken....ich geb dir mal nen Tipp: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:q:q:q

@Basti
bewirbst du dich jetzt etwa bei der Anglerwoche?:q:q
Kein Thema....ausserdem glaube ich, sollten wir uns mal etwas ausführlicher unterhalten|supergri

Ich hab gestern nochmal jede Menge gelesen....unter anderem auch zu den Megabass-Ruten und der Steez....
Die Frage ist für mich nicht ob ich 3xx,xx€ für ne Rolle ausgeben möchte, sondern ob die Rolle für 3xx,xx€ den Mehrpreis für meine Anforderungen wirklich wert ist...

Die Presso und die Pixy machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Leider kann ich halt nur von dem reden was ich darüber gelesen habe. In die Hand werde ich eine der Rollen wohl so schnell nicht bekommen. Deshalb brauch ich ja so viel Rat. Nebenbei erwähnt fehlt mir auch die Ahnung und die Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet (und auch bei den Ruten). Deshalb greif ich ja auch so gern auf's Forum hier zurück und freue mich über deine/eure Resonanz#6

Bezüglich der Rute hab ich auch absolut Null Präferenz. Auch da habe ich wahrscheinlich das Problem das ich eine Rute, die mir optisch und aus den Testberichten gefällt, so schnell nicht in meine Hände gelangen wird. Ist ja gut möglich, dass mir so eine Megabass Casting Rod in der Hand weniger gefällt als ne Ashura....das kann aber auch mit jeder anderen Rute so sein. Nur leider kenn ich niemanden, der sowas hat, wo ich's mal in die Hand nehmen kann um mir ein Feeling dafür zu holen#c

Selbiges trifft natürlich auch auf die Rolle zu. Stell dir vor ich nehm so eine Pixy, ne Steez oder die neue Curado oder Scorpion in die Hand und mir gefällt dann eine vom Handling plötzlich so gut, dass ich unbedingt die will...Ich will Gerät womit ich mich wohl fühl. Ausserdem: wenn ich einmal bereit bin, mir eine wirklich sehr vernünftige Kombo zuzulegen, dann solls letztendlich auch nich an 100€ scheitern. An der Investition erfreu ich mich wahrscheinlich weitaus länger als "ein paar Jahre"....deshalb soll's mir das auch wert sein

Und wenn zum Beispiel so eine Steez (wo mich der Testbericht von tackletour wirklich beeindruckt hat) die hundert Euro Aufpreis aufgrund der Qualität und Features wirklich wert ist, wieso solls die dann nicht sein|kopfkrat

Hauptsache die Rolle und die Rute dazu geben eine gute Kombination ab, die mir Grobmotoriker auch eine Erkennung von 'nem feinen Biss ermöglichen. *Ich brauch irgendwas sensibles, was richtig Spass macht.*

(ich will keine Allroundkombo sondern was fürs feine Angeln mit kleinen bis mittleren Köder in den bereits erwähnten Gewichtsklassen und Methoden)

puhhh...hab ich jetzt bei der Beschreibung an alles gedacht?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch irgendwas sensibles, was richtig Spass macht.


Bitte sehr, the Queen of Spinning: :m 

@Raabiat
Für die L und UL Fischerei kann ich Dir nur zu einer Stationärrolle, wie an erster Stelle der Zauber 2000 oder der entsprechenden Red/Blue-Arc raten (vornehmlich mit feiner hocklassiger Mono 0.22 oder 0.18 (Steelpower, GTM oder Clone, Supertouch)), einfach traumhaft so ein leichtes Gerät, wenn man dies mit einer langen weichen Rute wie z.B. bei mir meine beiden 3m Byrons (+demnächst wiederaufgebaute Sportex) mit WG-Bereichen 1 bis 20g verbindet, dann sind Köder im Bereich 2 bis 10g kein Problem mehr und machen viel Spaß. 
Forelle und Barsch - mal nicht am Hechtprügel :l 
Eine der leichteren Skeletoren paßt bestimmt auch wunderfein dazu, und 2,70 reichen auch noch zum beschleunigen  Bis wieviel WG herunter welche Rute davon funzt, kann Dir nur ein Intensivnutzer einer solchen sagen.

Der Onkel G-Fetischist  hätte Dir auch noch die Fireflex Spin für unter einen 30er empfehlen können, die hat nämlich klasse Ringe und ist den Vernehmen nach weich, und sehr budgetschonend. Rolle+Rute für unter einen 100er ist doch was.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

*@markus* .. wir finden da schon was. Mach Dir nicht zuviele Gedanken ... sondern entspann lieber wieder etwas. Brauchst auch net 1000 I-Net Seiten nach Tests durchforsten ... fahre nach Hawaii (!!!! GEIL !!!!), hab nen entspannten Urlaub & danach entscheiden wir, bei je nachdem was übrig geblieben ist.

basti

p.s.: Kleiner Tipp am Rande .. sei net zu sparsam im Urlaub, nur aus diesem Grunde .. denn Urlaub ist das, wofür wir das ganze Jahr arbeiten gehen


----------



## Raabiat (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> (..) Brauchst auch net 1000 I-Net Seiten nach Tests durchforsten ...


das ist ja gerade das spannende...ich hab in den letzten beiden Tagen so coole Sachen gelesen...vor allem auch mal intensive Tests und nich so ein ich-muss-die-teuren-dinger-unbedingt-verhökern-gesabber...kann ja auch nich schaden sich in der Richtung mal ein wenig zu belesen schliesslich will man ja auch mal irgendwo mitreden können...hehehe



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> fahre nach Hawaii (!!!! GEIL !!!!), hab nen entspannten Urlaub & danach entscheiden wir, bei je nachdem was übrig geblieben ist.


Selbstverständlich fahre ich da hin!!! Genau für diesen Urlaub fiel ja im Februar die Entscheidung für eine andere Kamera:q Man findet halt immer 'nen Grund, sich seine Luxuswünsche erfüllen zu müssen...



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Kleiner Tipp am Rande .. sei net zu sparsam im Urlaub, nur aus diesem Grunde .. denn Urlaub ist das, wofür wir das ganze Jahr arbeiten gehen


Also ganz ehrlich würd ich den Urlaub lieber auf 2 Wochen kürzen und die anderen 3 Wochen irgendwo angeln fahren (Schweden, Norwegen oder Mecklenburger Seenplatte)... aber meine bessere Hälfte besteht auf die vollen 30 Tage...
und sparsam kann ich dort schon allein aus dem Grunde nicht sein, weil die Verwandschaft da einen Megabass-Dealer erwähnt hat:q:q:q Was zahlt man eigentlich für 25kg Übergepäck?|kopfkrat


@Angeldet
Stationärrolle scheidet bei aus weil ich einfach keine will.....ich will unbedingt ne Multi....UNBEDINGT....keine widerrede!

Die Skeletor hatte ich anfangs auch ins Auge gefasst weil ich die schonmal in der Hand hatte. Bis 12gr bei 2.10m war ein hervorragendes Gefühl. In Anbetracht meiner anderen Ansprüche und da ich mir sonst kaum so Luxus gönn (|kopfkrat oder doch?|kopfkrat) hab ich mir mittlerweile aber überlegt, dass ich mal was anderes will - was feines eben. Wie du sagtest: ich will Barsche, Forellen und Zander nicht am Hechtprügel rauszerren. 

Hab ja ausserdem noch jede Menge Bedenkzeit und Zeit zum recherchieren....es gibt ja soooooooo viele tolle Sachen:l

|wavey:


----------



## Florelli (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

@Meridian 
Ich selber besitze noch keine Daiwa habe allerdings in meinem Austauschjahr in den USA diverse Modelle und u.a. die Pixy an St. Croix und G-Loomis Ruten relativ häufig gefischt.

Mir solls egal sein was er sich zulegt nur war mein Tipp auf die Bemerkung bezüglich der mittleren Wobbler bezogen.
Wenn du die Rolle selber fischst und sie für diesen Einsatzbereich als gut empfindest kann ich ihm nur raten nicht darauf zu hören was ich gesgat habe sondern dir einfach mal zu vertrauen 

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich mir aber sehr gerne die Presso mit ner Megabass zulegen. Die Frage ist nur F0 oder F1 vom aussehen gefällt mir die F0 deutlich besser, aber da fehlen mir genauere Angaben bezüglich Drill- und Wurfverhalten sowie Köderführung. Leider, leider sind das bis jetzt zu wenig Infos für mich um blind einzukaufen.

gruss Florian

Ps: falls das jetzt so rüberkommt als würde ich dich Nicht auffordern mir mehr zu berichten über die Megabass von deinem Freund und die Presso dann hast du dich getäuscht, denn ich will Infos 
Danke


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Wenns dir zu teur wird machs wie ich. So kleine Köder lassen sich wesentlich günstiger mit ner Stationärrolle fische


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> So kleine Köder lassen sich wesentlich günstiger mit ner Stationärrolle fische


Aber hallo #6 , da tue ich mir doch keine Multi an. 3g Spinner mit ner Multirolle? |kopfkrat  Und überhaupt


----------



## Raabiat (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo , da tue ich mir doch keine Multi an. 3g Spinner mit ner Multirolle? Und überhaupt


Man jungs:q:q:q
wie deutlich muss ich es denn noch sagen...|uhoh::q
Das Fischen mit ner Multi macht mich geil....es turnt mich an....es sorgt für mehr Serotonin....:k...warum fährt man(n) Porsche? es geht doch auch wesentlich günstiger....wieso trinkt man champagner, es gibt doch auch Wasser....warum eine Harrison vom Mad?....es geht doch auch günstiger....

Vater und Sohn stehen im Autohaus vor einem Porsche.
Sohn: Au Vater, so einen hätte ich auch gern.
Vater: Nein mein Junge, Männer in unserer Familie haben einen Penis!

Und jetzt in aller Deutlichkeit: Es soll eine Schwanzverlängerung werden,, wie der Porsche für seinen Fahrer Und da es nur eine Ultra Finesse sein soll könnt ihr euch denken, dass es nur noch ein kleines Stück bis zur 35cm Grenze sein soll

Man, man, man....habt ihr es jetzt verstanden Bennie und AngelDet?:q:q

Zum "günstigen" Fischen kleiner Köder hab ich ne 2500er Exage....vielleicht kommt auch noch ne 1000er dazu#c...die Rolle ist Preis-Leistung Spitze...deshalb hab ich sie...

ABER HIER GEHT ES NICHT UM GÜNSTIGES FISCHEN SONDERN UM SAUGEILES SPASS-MACH-FISCHEN MIT DEM KLEINEN ABER FEINEN FAKTOR: LUXUS.

Puhhh, schwere Geburt....ich glaube, so deutlich habe ich mich seit Jahren nicht mehr ausgedrückt:q Und wenn mir jetz noch einer kommt das ne kleine stationäre dazu viel günstiger ist....dem steig ich persönlich aus dem Keller auf's Dach...|supergri#h

ALLES KLAR,Jungs?

(PS: ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder Leser die Smileys richtig deutet und meinen Spass an diesem Thread versteht und teilt)

Liebe Grüße aus Düsseldorf,
Markus


----------



## bennie (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

ich hab ja auch schon dran gedacht....



> ABER HIER GEHT ES NICHT UM GÜNSTIGES FISCHEN SONDERN UM SAUGEILES SPASS-MACH-FISCHEN MIT DEM KLEINEN ABER FEINEN FAKTOR: LUXUS.


 
dann nimm doch ne Stella.... 


naja... ich bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass das in keinem Zusammenhang mehr stand sich eine 200+ Multi auf ne superteure Rute zu bauen um mit kleinen Ködern ein paar Barsche zu fangen ...

hab mir ne Fox Predator Jigrute (son Schwarzbarschding) in 6,6" gekauft, darauf ne 1000er BlueArc und es ist ne geile Kombo, die sicher genausoviel Spaß macht nur ein paar hundert Euro günstiger ist (trotzdem sehr hochwertig)  und ich wetter sie wirft weiter.

Multis sind halt kaum für den Einsatz zu bekommen  (Ja los, wiedersprecht mir, in Japan.........   )


aber das ist nur meine Ansicht und es ist ja dein Geld


----------



## Raabiat (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> (..)
> aber das ist nur meine Ansicht und es ist ja dein Geld



Guten Morgen Bennie:q
trifft es so ziemlich auf'n Punkt...

vielleicht ändert sich meine Meinung ja bis Oktober auch, glaube ich aber kaum. Ich denke auch nicht, dass dies das letzte Mal ist, das ich mir ne Angelcombo zulege. Wenn ich mal so zurückdenke ist dieser Gedanke auch ich falsch:q

Irgendwann denk ich bestimmt mal: "man Markus, du brauchst jetzt unbedingt 'ne Skeletor mit Twinpower" .... und zack...hab ich sie....das ist doch immer so#c|supergri

Im Oktober werd ich in diesem Thread hier mal über das Ergebnis berichten...

Hauptsache du hast mein Posting von heut Nacht nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen


----------



## Bernhard* (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> .....Multis sind halt kaum für den Einsatz zu bekommen  (Ja los, wiedersprecht mir, in Japan......... ).....


 
Shimano Chronarc??


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Hey Bennie ...



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> dann nimm doch ne Stella....


er will KEINE STATIONÄRE ..... wie oft denn noch ???



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Multis sind halt kaum für den Einsatz zu bekommen  (Ja los, wiedersprecht mir, in Japan.........   )


Ist doch egal wo ... wer solch eine Rolle haben will, bekommt sie auch ... egal ob in USA, Frankreich, Italien oder Nippon ... das I-Net machts möglich & das auf allereinfachstem Wege !



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> aber das ist nur meine Ansicht und es ist ja dein Geld


.. na endlich ist der Groschen gefallen !

basti


----------



## bazawe (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Zitat von Raabiat :ABER HIER GEHT ES NICHT UM GÜNSTIGES FISCHEN SONDERN UM SAUGEILES SPASS-MACH-FISCHEN MIT DEM KLEINEN ABER FEINEN FAKTOR: LUXUS.
Schließe mich dieser Meinung voll an. Selber fische ich momentan die Skeletor mit 32 g WG und darauf eine Team Daiwa Advantage 2500, sicher auch keine Billigcombo, aber seit ich jenen Kollegen (den ich vorher schon erwähnte) mit der Jig & Worm kombiniert mit einer kleinen ABU Multi gesehen habe und das gute Stück begrapschen durfte, träum ich auch von so einer Combo. Sicher, unbedingt brauchen würd ich das ganze nicht, aber wie RAAbiat schon erwähnte, der Spaßfaktor.


----------



## Gunni77 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Hallo

Ich lese das mit Interesse, hänge diesen Gedanken schon seit fast zwei Jahren nach, immer mal wieder....Das schlimme ist, dass es einfach nicht aufhört....:q :q :q 
Aber ich glaube, erst will ich ein Boot.....


Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich lese das mit Interesse, hänge diesen Gedanken schon seit fast zwei Jahren nach, immer mal wieder....Das schlimme ist, dass es einfach nicht aufhört....:q :q :q
> Aber ich glaube, erst will ich ein Boot.....
> ...



Hey Gunni....
bei mir *WAR* das genauso! Mittlerweile habe ich ein Boot also ist nun die Combo dran. Wofür geht man denn 31/96'tel des Tages, 5/7'tel der Woche und nach Meinung des Finanzamtes das 220/365'tel des Jahres so schwer arbeiten??

Genau!!! ... um das Geld mit beiden Händen aus dem Fenster zu werfen....aber Spass machts trotzdem:q

Und bevor mich die Gedanken so lange quälen wie anscheinend dich, erliege ich lieber gleich dem Zwang alles besitzen zu müssen#h#h

Eine Krankheit die viele angler teilen:q


----------



## Bernhard* (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich lese das mit Interesse, hänge diesen Gedanken schon seit fast zwei Jahren nach, immer mal wieder....Das schlimme ist, dass es einfach nicht aufhört....:q :q :q
> Aber ich glaube, erst will ich ein Boot.....
> ...


 
Hab mir auch schon Ruten und Rollen um meines Seelenfriedens willen gekauft. Es lohnt sich!!!! |rolleyes


----------



## Gunni77 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Hallo



> Genau!!! ... um das Geld mit beiden Händen aus dem Fenster zu werfen....aber Spass machts trotzdem:q


 
Das wollen wir sehen, gegen den Trend, wieder der Konsumflaute....jaaaaa#6 



> Und bevor mich die Gedanken so lange quälen wie anscheinend dich, erliege ich lieber gleich dem Zwang alles besitzen zu müssen#h#h


 
wirklich alles? Alle Achtung, die Renten sind doch nicht sicher..:q :q :q 



> Hab mir auch schon Ruten und Rollen um meines Seelenfriedens willen gekauft. Es lohnt sich!!!! |rolleyes


 
Ich weiß.....aber ein Boot wäre noch besser für meinen Seelenfrieden, denn dann muss ich das Ufer nicht mit den Leuten teilen, die ich beim angeln in meiner Freizeit nicht sehen will.....#6 

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> (..)
> Ich weiß.....aber ein Boot wäre noch besser für meinen Seelenfrieden, denn dann muss ich das Ufer nicht mit den Leuten teilen, die ich beim angeln in meiner Freizeit nicht sehen will.....


Wenn du auch nicht das Ufer mit ihnen teilen musst - sehen musst du diese Leute ja trotzdem....
Aber vom Wasser aus ist der neidische Blick schöner zu erkennen:q:q


----------



## Tüdel (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Hallo Leute,

muß jetzt auch ma' was sagen:

Will auch so 'ne Combo, verstehe aber das Gefasel auf den französischen Shopseiten nicht  .

Suche eine Rute um die 8' mit WG bis max. 15g. Multigriff wäre schön, aber kein Muss, dann würde ich mir die Rolle sparen.

Habe auch schon 7g Spinner mit einer 3600 ABU ordentlich geworfen und so schöne Barsche und Zander erlegt. Leider war die verwendete Rute - wie auch die Rolle - eher ein MeFo-Gerät (Cormoran Coramid in 3m mit 10-40g), aber wenn die Barsche an der 50cm Marke kratzen ist das schon angemessen und macht richtig Spaß.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch schon Ruten und Rollen um meines Seelenfriedens willen gekauft. Es lohnt sich!!!! |rolleyes


Wo kommt denn das Zeug her, womit die unsereins anfixen!? |rolleyes


----------



## Raabiat (4. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

@AngelDet
wir wurden nicht angefixt....
ich tippe eher, dass es ein Gen ist...Entweder du hast diese genetische Kombination seit deiner Geburt in dir oder nicht.

Auslöser für den Kauf ist dann nur noch der optische Reiz und die Vorstellung, an selbigem Gerät den kapitalen Burschen zu drillen..

Das Problem ist ja wie bei Frauen im Schuhladen gut zu beobachten ist: Es genügt ein minimaler Reiz und wir sind gefangen. Teilweise sind wir echt leichter zu fangen als die fische die wir haben wollen#c

Life is hard!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe eher, dass es ein Gen ist...Entweder du hast diese genetische Kombination seit deiner Geburt in dir oder nicht.


Na, wenigstens bin ich dann unschuldig  (am Jäger/Fischer/Sammler-Syndrom) und sozusagen entlastet.
Kann es also beruhigt auf meine Altvorderen schieben! :m


----------



## jole (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

mein traumkombo



http://img342.*ih.us/img342/6562/15050895rd.jpg

skeletor und daiwa pixy + illex wobbler


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Welche Skeletor?
Erfahrungen mit der Pixy bei kleinen, mittleren und etwas grösseren Ködern?

Danke#h


----------



## jole (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

skeletor 270  7- 28 gramm

mit der pixy werfe ich wobbler bis 21 gramm 
grössere benutze ich gar nich 

die wobbler die ich habe sind meistens 10 - 15 gramm schwer
und das ist das optimale gewicht für rute und rolle

die leichtesten sind knapp 7 gramm


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

und wie fühlt sich die Rolle beim werfen an?
beim werfen von leichten Köder? Wie weit kannst du die werfen?

mittlere Köder (7-15gr)? wie weit? wie ist das Feeling?

grössere Köder? probleme beim Wurf? 

erzähl mal bissle mehr:l


----------



## Locke (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

Interessant wäre für mich auch die Schnur, die verwendet wird! 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre für mich auch die Schnur, die verwendet wird!



nicht nur für dich!! Ich wills auch wissen....so eine feine Kombo lieber mit ner Mono oder mit nem Geflecht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Locke (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*



			
				Monatsferkel schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur für dich!! Ich wills auch wissen.


Na gut. Wenn er mir das verraten hat, dann werde ich Dir das auch mitteilen. 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

*Monatsferkel*?
soll'n das? Stress?:q:q:q

Er kanns ja auch direkt öffentlich hier reinschreiben...dann können wir es beide einfach lesen|supergri

Gibts eigentlich eine sehr gute monofile Schnur, mit möglichst geringer Dehnung? Die ganzen Japanesen sieht man immer nur mit Mono auf ihren Rollen. Worin ist das begründet?|kopfkrat#c


----------



## vertikal (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich eine sehr gute monofile Schnur, mit möglichst geringer Dehnung? Die ganzen Japanesen sieht man immer nur mit Mono auf ihren Rollen. Worin ist das begründet?|kopfkrat#c




Joo, gibbet: Stroft GTM z.B.

Kannste im Bereich "Raubfischangeln" sicherlich zum feinen Barschzupfen im Nahbereich oder beim feinen Zanderangeln mit totem Köfi einsetzen. 

Bei Angelmethoden wie "Schleppen, Vertikalfischen, Gufieren etc. geht nix über Geflochtene. Hier spielt der Faktor "Dehnung" eine ganz wichtige Rolle und da kommt die Monofile nun mal nicht mit. 

Gerade beim Hechtfischen mit Kunstködern, wo es darauf ankommt, den Haken in das harte Maul des (kapitalen) Hechtes zu bekommen, kannste die Kombination Monofile/Kunstköder getrost vergessen.#d

Und noch ein Tipp: Was in den Hochglanzbroschüren der (japanischen) Hersteller eine gute Figur macht, muss in der (deutschen) Angelpraxis noch lange keinen Sinn machen.
Wenn ich sehe, dass die Befestigungsöse eines Illex Arnauld, angeblich der beste Hechtwobbler der Welt (die Statistik, an der dieser Werbespruch festgemacht wurde, würd mich mal echt interessieren!?) nicht mal in der Lage ist, einen "normalen" Crosslock-Karabiner aufzunehmen, kommen mir jedenfalls echte Zweifel an den Angelmethoden der Japaner. Klar, an 0,18er Monofile kann man den prima anknoten, aber ob's das bringt?;+


----------



## don_king (5. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Hab gerade ein interresantes Ami-Video zum werfen mit der Multi entdeckt: http://www.westernbass.tv/videopage.php?0000152

Ist zwar ein ziemlich kleines Format aber sonst ganz lustig.


----------



## tom66 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



jole schrieb:


> mein traumkombo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Combo würde ich lieber die Skeletor mit Triggergriff fischen, als die normale. Wenn schon denn schon!

Ansonsten ist nichts gegen die Combo zu sagen. Die Skeletor hat hervorragende Wurfeigenschaften und die Pixy ebenfalls.


----------



## jole (27. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skeletor*

@ jungs 

war ne zeitlang nich da deswegen sorry für die spöäten antworten 

also ich benutze ne geflochtenen 0,15 fireline 

die wurfweite von bis zu 40 m ist locker zu ereichen 
wobei ich lieber näher schmeise da mann schöner und präziser wirft

was da mit der triggerrute angeht 
skletor hat eine nur die hat nen zu starkes rückrad und nen wurfgewicht von bis zu 40 gramm 
was für mich nicht notwendig ist ich hab gerne etwas weicher deswegwn reicht das mit bis zu 28 gramm 

sogar nen bissele weniger wäre gut 
gibt es aber nicht in der länge 
auserdem ist es eine übungsache mit der rute und rolle zu werfen ,erlich 
also wenn mit multi schön werfen üben 

die pixy ist im monent das leichteste und beste ( ZUR ZEIT "!!!)
was der markt hergibt 
schön leicht und nicht zu viel schnurgewicht 
liegt fantastisch in der hand
zur skeletor 
sie hat nen dünen blank das war für mich ausschlaggebend ich hatte auch die illex ashura da war der blank zu dick und schwer 
hab sie dan weiter verkauft 

so ich denke das wars dochmal für erste 
wenn jetzt noch fragen kommen 
ich bin da cao jole


----------



## tom66 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

@jole

Meiner Meinung nach gibts deine Sekeletor in gleicher Ausführung mit Triggergriff. Ich selbst hab die Version in 2,40m mit 4-24g WG mit Multirollengriff und in 2,70m 7-28 WG mit Stationärrollengriff. Wenn man googelt gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass alle Varianten sowohl mit Trigger, als auch mit Stationärrollengriff erhältlich sind. 

Aber macht ja nix. Wenn du mit deiner so wie sie ist zurecht kommst ist es ja okay.

Bin mit den Ruten auch sehr gut zufrieden.


----------



## FISH-DUDE (2. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi*

@raabi:

schon ne combo gekäuft?

das foto, das basti hier so großzügig anführt ist meins






die combo darauf ebenfalls ;-)

du kommst aus d`dorf?!? ist um die ecke von kettwig - wenn du mal gucken willst, komm vorbei. vielleicht darfst du auch mal anfassen ;-) ne steez hätte ich zwecks vergleich zur presso auch vielleicht noch da ...

grüße,

Ian.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (2. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Ich würde so ein feines Gerät auch mal gerne im Einsatz sehen. #h


----------



## jole (2. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi*

"@FISH-DUDE"
erzähl doch bitte nen bischen von deinem tackel

pixy |supergri 

rute,schnurr,köder#c 

plaudern|bla: woher


----------



## FISH-DUDE (2. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi*

teckel?!?

ist ne presso und keine pixy.

da gibts nicht sooo viel zu erzählen ...

rute: megabass f1-60x elite
rolle: daiwa presso
schnur: toray hama-go-riki 7,14 lbs.

einsatzbereich: 

crankbaits: squirrel, tiny fry, husky jerk 6cm, etc. pp.
hauptsächlich jedoch tarakito sicksticks wacky gefischt. jetzt wo`s kälter wird auch wunderbar für tarakito x-0-x`s am drop shot geeignet.

zielfisch: barsch

bezüglich der presso ist vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, dass der bremsdruck von 2kg max. schon recht gering ausfällt. beim zanderdrill ist da wohl schon daumeneinsatz gefragt.

alles für den dackel - alles für den club,

Ian.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. November 2006)

@ FISH-DUDE sagmal ab wieviel gramm lässt sich denn mit der presso vernünftig werfen ?

Was leichteres als den husky jerk (in 6cm wiegt der ja grad ma 3 gr) kannst da wohl nicht dranhängen  wenn man noch halbweigs zielgenau und weit werfen will oder ?


----------



## FISH-DUDE (2. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi*

also hj6 und tiny fry lassen sich damit noch wunderbar werfen. hab damit auch schon gummies weightless geworfen, aber dann wirds tatsächlich kritisch.

zielgenau: ja!

weit: weite ist relativ. fische meist im 20 meter bereich. das ist kein problem. bis 40 meter hauts mit entsprechend schweren ködern (6-7 gramm) gut hin. nen tiny fry wirft man mit der combo allerdings keine 40 m - aber wer will das auch schon ;-)

grüße.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Oha hört sich ja nicht schlecht an , ich glaub ich fang schonmal langsam an zu sparen :q


----------



## Bernhard* (3. November 2006)

@ Kochtoppangler: Megabass! Fang lieber mal *schnell* zu sparen an!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



burn77 schrieb:


> Megabass!



;+ ;+


----------



## Bernhard* (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ;+ ;+


 

Was heisst hier ";+"?
Hast Dir die Preise von Megabass noch nicht angesehen? :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Achso die Rute ist ne Megabass |supergri 
Ich wusst garnicht was du meinst ...

Ich hatte erstmal hauptsächlich an die Rolle gedacht , ne passende Rute dazu gibts sicherlich auch in einer etwas nidrigeren Preisklasse .

Aber bei dem Was die Rolle kostet muss ich als armer schüler ja schon ne halbe ewigkeit sparen #q


----------



## Bernhard* (3. November 2006)

Aber wennst keine passende, gute Rute hast, die sich anständig auflädt dann hast auch mit der besten Baitcaster bei kleinen Ködern keinen Spass!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

Jepp stimmt auch , aber wenn ich 500 € für die Combi zahlen soll , denn hab ich da auch keinen Spaß dran:q


----------



## Raabiat (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

So Leute....
jetzt müllt ma nich meinen Thread zu, okay? :q:q

Ich muss mich ma kurz selbst zitieren...


Raabiat schrieb:


> (..)
> vielleicht ändert sich meine Meinung ja bis Oktober auch, glaube ich aber kaum. Ich denke auch nicht, dass dies das letzte Mal ist, das ich mir ne Angelcombo zulege. Wenn ich mal so zurückdenke ist dieser Gedanke auch ich falsch


Krass, dass ich damals schon wusste was ich heute denke|supergri Natürlich hat sich nichts geändert und selbstverständlich hab ich mit dem Finger geschnippst und als ich heim kam stand ne neue Combo da|kopfkrat|supergri



Raabiat schrieb:


> Irgendwann denk ich bestimmt mal: "man Markus, du brauchst jetzt unbedingt 'ne Skeletor mit Twinpower" .... und zack...hab ich sie....das ist doch immer so


Ich werde mir langsam immer unheimlicher.....genau das denk ich gerade....nur in der leicht abgewandelten Version: Skeletor Cast mit Pixy/Presso:k Weil dann kann ich die Pixy/Presso je nach Einsatzgebiet und Ort auch ma an die Ashura hängen 



FISH-DUDE schrieb:


> @raabi:
> schon ne combo gekäuft?


YES MAN!!!:g
Hab mir aus'm Urlaub ne Curado DHSV mitgebracht und als ich zuhaus ankam stand da rein zufällig ein Paket mit ner Ashura Jig&Worm für mich rum:k
Klasse Rute, gefällt mir ausgezeichnet. Auch die Curado finde ich, ist ein Sahnestück....ich liebe das Teil....jetzt bedarf es allerdings einer Klasse feiner....



FISH-DUDE schrieb:


> das foto, das basti hier so großzügig anführt ist meins
> die combo darauf ebenfalls ;-)


Okay, die Urheberrechte am Foto seien dir gewährt



FISH-DUDE schrieb:


> du kommst aus d`dorf?!? ist um die ecke von kettwig - wenn du mal gucken willst, komm vorbei. vielleicht darfst du auch mal anfassen ;-) ne steez hätte ich zwecks vergleich zur presso auch vielleicht noch da ...


pass auf, wenn ich dich für den unterstrichenen Teil nich ma bei der BFF verpfeif 
Wie weit ist'n das von Kettwig ins zivilisierte Land nach Düsseldorf?:q Würde die Steez gern mal betätscheln:k und die Presso auch....und die Megabass gern ma inner Hand halten|bla:



FISH-DUDE schrieb:


> (..)
> zielfisch: barsch
> 
> bezüglich der presso ist vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, dass der bremsdruck von 2kg max. schon recht gering ausfällt. beim zanderdrill ist da wohl schon daumeneinsatz gefragt.
> (..)


hmmm...So wenig Bremskraft?? Daumenarbeit?? Hör ma...wenn ich aus'm Büro auf's Boot geh will ich nich auch noch arbeiten. Das soll schön die Rolle für mich machen:q Gibbet die ne Nummer stärker?


----------



## schroe (3. November 2006)

Hi Raabi,
in den Anwendungs-Abstufungen liegt über der Presso, die Pixy, mit schon mehr Bremskraft und laut Test, mit gering schlechterer Wurfperformance im UL Bereich. Sieht farbl.(rot/silber) nicht so sexy aus,...wenns darum geht.
Danach kommt die Alphas, die Steez (vorher die TDZ), die Fuego, die Zillion, die TDZ Big Bait Special,..... Soweit grob im Low Profile Geschehen der Daiwas. Die Alphas gibt´s modifiziert von Megabass/ITÖ, als,....na eben Alphas ITÖ. Die deckt von Pixy bis Alphas alles ab. Nur noch Einzelstücke erhältlich. Ob die Produktion fortgesetzt wird, steht nach meinen Erkenntnissen in Frage.
Viento/SMAK usw. sind irgendwo zwischen Alphas und Zillion, kämpfen aber mehr in der Low Budget Liga, deswegen vielleicht nicht unbedingt schlechter.

Bei shimi gehts von UL mit der Scorpion 1000MG los, über die Conquest 50er Serie, weiter über die 100er Modelle (Curado, Chronach, Calais/Antares, die Conqu. DC´s.....). Danach folgen die 200er Modelle. Die sind schon was für größere Cranks und Spinnerbaits (leichtes Salzwasserangeln).

Ich habe sicherlich das ein oder andere Modell unterschlagen (besonders die Sondermodelle), soll aber nur ein grober Wegweiser sein. Die Infos kann man sich im TT-Forum zurechtlesen, sind keine Erfahrungswerte von mir.

Wenn der Dude dich mit seiner Steez und Presso "vertraut" macht, ist´s die halbe Miete. Dann stellst du nämlich konkret fest, welche gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen den hier üblichen 200er Shimis/einer Viento und einer, wirklich für den leichteren Bereich konzipierten Baitcaster liegen.
Nutz die Gelegenheit Raabi.


----------



## FISH-DUDE (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Jepp stimmt auch , aber wenn ich 500 € für die Combi zahlen soll , denn hab ich da auch keinen Spaß dran:q


 
nunja ... andere leute zahlen 500 scheine für ne combo aus illex ashura und irgendner europäischen shimano baitcaster. kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber jedem das seine ...

ob mann als armer schüler sich son zeuchs in die ecke stellen muss ist fraglich und schließlich muss mann ja auch noch träume haben ;-)

grüße.


----------



## FISH-DUDE (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen mit Multi [ehemals: Skeletor Cast vs. Skele*

>>> Okay, die Urheberrechte am Foto seien dir gewährt <<<

cheers.


>>> pass auf, wenn ich dich für den unterstrichenen Teil nich ma bei der BFF verpfeif  <<<

BFF?

>>> Wie weit ist'n das von Kettwig ins zivilisierte Land nach Düsseldorf?:q <<<

15 km.

>>> Würde die Steez gern mal betätscheln:k und die Presso auch....und die Megabass gern ma inner Hand halten|bla: <<<

wie gesagt ... wenn du ganz ganz lieb bist und männchen machst denk ich drüber nach ;-)

>>> hmmm...So wenig Bremskraft?? Daumenarbeit?? Hör ma...wenn ich aus'm Büro auf's Boot geh will ich nich auch noch arbeiten. Das soll schön die Rolle für mich machen:q <<<

*gähn*

Gibbet die ne Nummer stärker?

nö! (siehe ausführliche auflistung von schroe. danke für ein wenig licht im dunkeln ;-) )

grüße.


----------



## camilos (3. November 2006)

*AW: Combo für ultra-leichtes Spinnfischen*

Hi,

etwas Senf dazu:

ich habe eine Pixy und eine Conquest 51 direkt nacheinander gefischt, mit den selben Ködern und unter den selben Bedingungen und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit der Conquest besser zu Recht kam und bessere Weiten erzielt habe... allerdings bin ich ein überzeugter Shimano-Fan. Ich werde dem Weihnachtsmann einen langen Breif schreiben müssen. :q :k 

Zum "Bremsproblem" der Pixy, Presso, Scorpion Mg, etc: man muss sich einfach dran gewöhnen, mit dem Daumen auf die Spule deutlich Druck auszuüben, dann hält man auch einen guten Hecht ohne Probleme. Ich habe es mit meiner Scorpion in Kombi mit einer Crucial DS beim Drill eines 82er gemacht. Bremse und Rute haben es perfekt ausgehalten. Also ich nehme alles zurück, was ich schlechtes über die Bremsleistung der Scorpion geschrieben habe, sie ist zwar nicht so toll, aber man muss sich zu helfen wissen. :q 

Grüße


----------

